# ASA 2015 Target List



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Yay no ram


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

And only about 3 and a half months till Newberry...gotta sign off and go start gettin' ready.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I think they should not announce the "test". IMHO, it would be more challenging and fun to simply say that there will be 20 targets selected at random for each shoot and that each event will be different from the previous event with regard to the target selections that will be on the course. At each event, of course, everyone shooting the event shoots the same animals. But at the next event, the selection is changed.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Tom ---- I agree that your idea "generally" has merit, but it still wouldn't compensate for those fortunate shooters that have their own personal ranges at home to continually practice on.

Even though my wife and I have enough property to set up a range, we just don't have the finances to buy a range.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This is also a business.....so there is a price point with the targets. ....so there is that factor to think about


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

elkhunter said:


> Tom ---- I agree that your idea "generally" has merit, but it still wouldn't compensate for those fortunate shooters that have their own personal ranges at home to continually practice on.
> 
> Even though my wife and I have enough property to set up a range, we just don't have the finances to buy a range.


Yeah, but they wouldn't ever know "which ones" exactly to memorize and practice on for the entire season, would they? Then they'd have to have the entire set of ALL of the animals, too? HMMMMMM..... To me, it is like giving students the mid-term and final exam questions WITH THE ANSWERS and let them study so they can parakeet it right back; a "rough" analogy, but just about the same thing.
Is it mastery of the judging and shooting, or is it Mastery of those select 20 for the year and then do that process again the following year..instead of "mastery of the objective".
We know they are great shots and execute said shots to near perfection every time. BUT...there still is a distinct advantage to those that have the money to buy the test.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm wanting to agree with Elknunter and Tom, but only to a point. There is also in my opinion, not only an advantage to those who have their own targets, but those who don't have to work and have all the time to practice. Some have an advantage of better equipment, some have better vision and fitness, some have a stronger desire to win and work harder to prepare themselves, some people can afford coaches. We could go on, but trying to say those who win because of their advantages, to me is like saying they didn't just sit back and hope to get lucky. Those advantages do help give one a better chance for the podium, and in my opinion, it should.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahgh! Dear Dr. Dorite...I take it you mean my reliance on Lady Luck is misplaced? Sure hope not because I do so enjoy sittin' back and hopin' as evidenced by my lack of success.

Of course WE know who's been buyin' up all the targets and has been steadily climbing the ladder to the podium, don't we? And we know who has purchased a home in Florida just so he can spend the winter months in the land of sunshine so he can practice, practice, practice and shoot year round...while his northern brethern suffer the sting of winter blizzards.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Carlos --- I know "who" as well !!! --- BUT, you have the same option available to you too --- move South "Ol' Man" --- move South --- and then y'all can enjoy, and share in the "gnats", "love bugs", "skeeters", "water moccasins", "rattlers", "hurricanes", "oven temperatures", "fire ants", and "drippin Gulf humidity" !!!

I found out a long time ago, that there are always "liabilities" that are associated with "assets".

Doc makes some real good points, and those points also apply to any other competitive sport. We, as competitors, must take all measures we possibly can to compensate for our shortcomings. You only get back out of life what you put into it --- plus a little "good luck" occasionally.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I must have missed something. In school, we had all the answers (point zones) in the books we had. We just didn't know what the questions (distances) were going to be. We even had bonus questions (ie, 14, 12,). And yes, we had the cheaters, you know, the those that actually studied for tests.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> I must have missed something. In school, we had all the answers (point zones) in the books we had. We just didn't know what the questions (distances) were going to be. We even had bonus questions (ie, 14, 12,). And yes, we had the cheaters, you know, the those that actually studied for tests.


Yes, the answers were all there, as were the "Objectives" of what you were supposed to know. Like I previously said, with ASA, they are giving your the TEST QUESTIONS and your answers? Well, purchasing the targets and memorizing their nuances and appearances, etc. They are studying for the test via constant repititions, which isn't all bad.
But again, how's about not telling them "which 20" will be used for every event all year and simply saying no two tournaments will use the same 20 animals and it is open game for any 20 the host selects to use. Then, the objectives will be tested, and not just the knowledge of the 20 test questions. Again, the cream will rise to the top, since those that finish in the top 5 are great shooters as well as well versed in the test of 20. 
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom, I don't care. If I had the pesos I'd buy me a range...they'd make great lawn ornaments.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

field14 said:


> Yes, the answers were all there, as were the "Objectives" of what you were supposed to know. Like I previously said, with ASA, they are giving your the TEST QUESTIONS and your answers? Well, purchasing the targets and memorizing their nuances and appearances, etc. They are studying for the test via constant repititions, which isn't all bad.
> But again, how's about not telling them "which 20" will be used for every event all year and simply saying no two tournaments will use the same 20 animals and it is open game for any 20 the host selects to use. Then, the objectives will be tested, and not just the knowledge of the 20 test questions. Again, the cream will rise to the top, since those that finish in the top 5 are great shooters as well as well versed in the test of 20.
> field14 (Tom D.)


Tom, I studied the test for 18 yards for the coyote in my back yard and them darn teacher's, the ones setting course and distances, they set the dang coyote in the timber, past a log, between two trees and 39 yards down range


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess having all the known classes now makes it a mute point, eh Tom?


----------

